# anybody shade their bids



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

rselectric1 said:


> I google the address sometimes with a potentially larger project. If the house has been recently sold then sometimes there are interior pictures from the listing so you can get a feel for the house before you enter it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can speak for TNT......


That's a damn tall order! Sorry, felt like kicking the hornets nest.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The value of the home only steers the discussions and suggested options and finishes. Pricing remains consistent.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I started reading "The millionaire next door" after it was mentioned in a few threads. What I have picked up so far is that it's really hard to tell if someone has money. The things that you see that make you think they have money could be the reasons they are broke. The opposite is more important. You may go to talk to someone who you think has no money who may be a multimillionaire. 

The point is, just bid the work.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FrankSmith said:


> I started reading "The millionaire next door" after it was mentioned in a few threads. What I have picked up so far is that it's really hard to tell if someone has money. The things that you see that make you think they have money could be the reasons they are broke. The opposite is more important. You may go to talk to someone who you think has no money who may be a multimillionaire.
> 
> The point is, just bid the work.


Read it as well. I liked it a lot. 

I see a lot of rich people who certainly spend a lot more than that book conveyed. Maybe not as rich as they seem though.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

FrankSmith said:


> I started reading "The millionaire next door" after it was mentioned in a few threads. What I have picked up so far is that it's really hard to tell if someone has money. The things that you see that make you think they have money could be the reasons they are broke. The opposite is more important. You may go to talk to someone who you think has no money who may be a multimillionaire.


Frank you nailed it.

My best example of that is when I owned another non construction related business or 4. I had an older lady (60ish) that would come bouncing in happy every single day just glad to be alive. Awesome woman. She drove a crappy rusty car too. (Circa 1995)

She passed around 2005 and I found out she was worth 200 million bucks. Nobody had a clue.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Had a friend in Indy several years ago that drove an 1974 chevy truck,wore ragged old cloths from rummages and used to set up a produce stand at the farmers market.I knew he owned a few business there but he never talked about them.
My mother was friends with the woman who did his books and told me at that time he was worth 11M.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Frank you nailed it.
> 
> My best example of that is when I owned another non construction related business or 4. I had an older lady (60ish) that would come bouncing in happy every single day just glad to be alive. Awesome woman. She drove a crappy rusty car too. (Circa 1995)
> 
> She passed around 2005 and I found out she was worth 200 million bucks. Nobody had a clue.


What's the point of having 200 million and not enjoying it. Why drive a crappy car when you could enjoy a really nice one. Why even have all that money?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's the point of having 200 million and not enjoying it. Why drive a crappy car when you could enjoy a really nice one. Why even have all that money?


I agree. :laughing:

Ive known a couple people like that though. Not sure of any of their worths, but i knew one oil driller, old timer, who had over 1500 acres, some waterfront, and drove a 15 year old pick up that was pretty used up, and dressed like an out of work cowboy. I think his enjoyment was working his ranch in retirement. 

His wife liked the house to be nice though, thank goodness. :laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I look up everything I can about a customer before I go on a quote. I look up the value of their home. Comps in the area.
> 
> I'll look them up on LinkedIn and Facebook.
> 
> You can learn a lot about people before you ever lay eyes on them.


You are taking a huge risk trying to judge people before you meet them. The discussion regarding trying to analyze potential customers has been discussed several times.

Many of the most ignorant sounding and people who tell you straight out that they are bargain hunting turn into the best customers you can ever get. I've had some of the most ignorant sounding people call me on the phone and it turned out that either they were handicapped, or it was someone else calling on behalf of the owner.

Personally, I love to work and I try to go to every customer that sounds crappy. I look at it as a challenge that is fun and then I get to brag about how I sold a huge job to a customer nobody else wanted to do business with. That was Zig Zigler's philosophy. He said the car salesmen used to steer away from the Middle Easterners and he took advantage of the car salesmen's refusal and made a lot of money from the Middle Easterners.

I always try to tell my employees and applicants that not everything is about the money. If you do your best and enjoy what you do then the $millions will come naturally. I find that the business people who are stingy are those who make the least amount of money.

Go to a cheap and ignorant-sounding customer's home and they may have some very generous relatives and friends. My company does more work for free every month that many businesses gross in an entire month. I think the bible say something like, "give and you shall receive ten fold."


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> You are taking a huge risk trying to judge people before you meet them. The discussion regarding trying to analyze potential customers has been discussed several times.
> 
> Many of the most ignorant sounding and people who tell you straight out that they are bargain hunting turn into the best customers you can ever get. I've had some of the most ignorant sounding people call me on the phone and it turned out that either they were handicapped, or it was someone else calling on behalf of the owner.
> 
> ...


How are you taking a risk by fact finding. That's not judging.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's the point of having 200 million and not enjoying it. Why drive a crappy car when you could enjoy a really nice one. Why even have all that money?


The world will never know since she's gone.

Even her house was very small but well kept. No servants, she mowed her own lawn, etc.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

FrankSmith said:


> I started reading "The millionaire next door" after it was mentioned in a few threads. What I have picked up so far is that it's really hard to tell if someone has money. The things that you see that make you think they have money could be the reasons they are broke. The opposite is more important. You may go to talk to someone who you think has no money who may be a multimillionaire.
> 
> The point is, just bid the work.


I was fortunate to learn this in sales years ago. And then experiencing it and learning to pick them out is an art all the way down to knowing the brands they buy tipping them off.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not the guy who dies with the most money, wins!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I knew a little ol lady who was a millionaire that had an old junky Pontiac sunbird and a tiny house living in a community on a small lake and the nicest thing she had was her home canning setup. Had to be several thousand in this stuff


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

pcplumber said:


> You are taking a huge risk trying to judge people before you meet them. The discussion regarding trying to analyze potential customers has been discussed several times.
> 
> Many of the most ignorant sounding and people who tell you straight out that they are bargain hunting turn into the best customers you can ever get. I've had some of the most ignorant sounding people call me on the phone and it turned out that either they were handicapped, or it was someone else calling on behalf of the owner.
> 
> ...


I use to listen to Zigler religiously. Had a few of his cassettes and there was always one in the player. I credit that guy for just about all the intelligence I have used to get me through life

And..... my millions hasn't shown up yet from helping so many others
.
.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> You are taking a huge risk trying to judge people before you meet them. The discussion regarding trying to analyze potential customers has been discussed several times.
> 
> Many of the most ignorant sounding and people who tell you straight out that they are bargain hunting turn into the best customers you can ever get. I've had some of the most ignorant sounding people call me on the phone and it turned out that either they were handicapped, or it was someone else calling on behalf of the owner.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have a family. I don't need to waste my time on dead ends. Is the a risk, yes. Losing the one life I have wasting time with people that don't matter to me. 

And if they are driving a 20 year old pos they aren't going to spend big bucks on me.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I use to listen to Zigler religiously. Had a few of his cassettes and there was always one in the player. I credit that guy for just about all the intelligence I have used to get me through life
> 
> And..... my millions hasn't shown up yet from helping so many others
> .
> .


I was gifted a set of one of his tapes and really got some gems of knowledge from them. I remember him talking about inflection, using the phrase '_I didn't say he beat his wife_' and by changing the inflection on different words giving the phrase 7 different meanings; a very inspirational and thoughtful man, funny too, may he rest in peace.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Rio said:


> I was gifted a set of one of his tapes and really got some gems of knowledge from them. I remember him talking about inflection, using the phrase '_I didn't say he beat his wife_' and by changing the inflection on different words giving the phrase 7 different meanings; a very inspirational and thoughtful man, funny too, may he rest in peace.


I just told that to my business partner last week! I heard it from Zigler as well but it was worded "I didn't say he stole the money" also. One of the most interesting things anyone could learn. Can definitely be the difference of making it through life without accidentally making enemies


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's the point of having 200 million and not enjoying it. Why drive a crappy car when you could enjoy a really nice one. Why even have all that money?


It is a completely different mental paradigm and perspective on money and life. A lot of these old folks can't change it any more than our generation can understand why you wouldn't enjoy $200mil. 

More than likely she lived through the depression or maybe came from a poor background. Whatever it was, something shaped her mind into the belief that money is not to be spend unless absolutely necessary. 

I've been reading about how our paradigms, perspectives, and values shape out thoughts and actions so this is a good example of that. Had to chime in.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spencer said:


> It is a completely different mental paradigm and perspective on money and life. A lot of these old folks can't change it any more than our generation can understand why you wouldn't enjoy $200mil.
> 
> More than likely she lived through the depression or maybe came from a poor background. Whatever it was, something shaped her mind into the belief that money is not to be spend unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I've been reading about how our paradigms, perspectives, and values shape out thoughts and actions so this is a good example of that. Had to chime in.


Good theory, but I don't buy it. Paradigms shift. But it takes a certain kind of crazy not to see that having 200 million and driving a 20 year old beater is just plain nuts. I would understand a few million, but 200?

It's along the lines of eating disorders and body image, IMO.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

9 times out of 10 I will google map their house on new leads. This I do primarily to see if the house is maintained, not so much the value of it but to see if they want to protect and have pride in their investment. I still qualify them the same way.

I would have missed out out on many lucrative jobs if I my deciding factor on whether to quote the job was based on the value of the home. 

The OP asked about shading the price, to this I would answer yes and no. I prefer to call it the PITA factor.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Running a credit report does not put a black mark on your report. There is no such thing as a black mark.
> 
> Too many credit requests can raise an eyebrow and even eventually lower your score, but every time your credit is run didn't equal a "black mark".


It's a "hard inquiry," which can affect your score.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

For some I just do a quick Google search. Which helped me a couple of years ago find out that a potential client had just moved from Texas after being found guilty of fraud and some other stuff. He paid a $5 mill fine and then moved here. And this scumbag is an executive with a roofing supplier with 3 letters

The guy who eventually did the work here did not get fully paid.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> It's a "hard inquiry," which can affect your score.


I believe it is a black mark because other businesses running your credit report become leery and want to know why a person is applying for credit at multiple businesses even if that person does not use the credit. I have had businesses ask why I applied for credit and never used the credit. Basically, when you run your credit and are approved you have an open account even if you have a zero balance. Businesses could refuse to give you more credit just because you applied for credit at too many places (I think).


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> It's a "hard inquiry," which can affect your score.


I believe that's what I said. Did I not type that in English. I said that a credit request in and of itself does not create a black mark on your report, but several in quick time can effect your score.

But thanks for repeating what I already said. :thumbsup:

EDIT: I also want to add that in context of PC's example, an auto loan, when you apply for multiple loans from dealers they see that as one "hit" not multiple. The same applies to Mortgages and Student Loans.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I believe that's what I said. Did I not type that in English. I said that a credit request in and of itself does not create a black mark on your report, but several in quick time can effect your score.
> 
> But thanks for repeating what I already said. :thumbsup:


I simply added the correct term for what it is. Save your condescension. Even one can affect your score. It depends.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I simply added the correct term for what it is. Save your condescension. Even one can affect your score. It depends.


No, you weren't just adding, but whatever. Fact is one may effect your score, but it's no "black mark" and it's usually 5 points. But again, the subject was car loans, not CC.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, you weren't just adding, but whatever. Fact is one may effect your score, but it's no "black mark" and it's usually 5 points. But again, the subject was car loans, not CC.


I don't remember saying anything about a black mark, simply pointing out that it's called a "hard inquiry." 

I guess when you have an argumentative personality, it skews your ability to interact like a normal person. More of a you problem than a me problem.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I don't remember saying anything about a black mark, simply pointing out that it's called a "hard inquiry."
> 
> I guess when you have an argumentative personality, it skews your ability to interact like a normal person. More of a you problem than a me problem.


So why add that "it can affect your score". If you were just simply pointing out what it's called no need to go any further? That seems argumentative to me. I was just underling the fact that I already said that it could affect your score, but it was no black mark, as PC stated. And 5 points is hardly going to "affect" your score.

And what is normal? Your definition? I have plenty of civil well balanced discussions on this site. You make it out like I never have a "normal" conversation. But that's more of a you problem than a me problem.

I have never cared what you or anyone on here thought about my online personality. Haven't changed since I joined, have no plan on doing so anytime soon.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That seems argumentative to me.


Of course it does. A normal person would probably interpret it as conversational, though. Just something to think about.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Of course it does. A normal person would probably interpret it as conversational, though. Just something to think about.


Conversational how? Was it not contradicting to what I said? What's there to think about Eric, it's always been your way to play the innocent guy that didn't mean anything by your comment. It's your game. Just something to think about. Talk about condescending. Kinda the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I need to go get my concrete boots out of the truck......


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Conversational how? Was it not contradicting to what I said? What's there to think about Eric, it's always been your way to play the innocent guy that didn't mean anything by your comment. It's your game. Just something to think about. Talk about condescending. Kinda the pot calling the kettle black.


Ok, Rob. Whatever helps you get through the day.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

JAH said:


> Twice in the last 15 yrs we have hired a PI to investigate potential clients. It was $ well spent.


So everybody was just going to ignore this and continue to bicker with each other?

JAH, I'm gonna need a little more on this. Did you have a Brother Seamus tailing POTENTIAL customers?
What the hell kind of carpentry are you doing?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> So everybody was just going to ignore this and continue to bicker with each other?
> 
> JAH, I'm gonna need a little more on this. Did you have a Brother Seamus tailing POTENTIAL customers?
> What the hell kind of carpentry are you doing?


No one wants to be involved in a murder. I picture the private eye who takes on these cases something like this...


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> So everybody was just going to ignore this and continue to bicker with each other?
> 
> JAH, I'm gonna need a little more on this. Did you have a Brother Seamus tailing POTENTIAL customers?
> What the hell kind of carpentry are you doing?


Not ignored, just didn't find it interesting enough to take any further. I figured if he wanted to give details he would have.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Ok, Rob. Whatever helps you get through the day.


Pot and the kettle..he loves that one!:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mako1 said:


> If you're bidding your jobs off Ziillow or whatever internet site you should be out of business anyhow.


Yep!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Will somebody please explain what "shade" your bids means?


----------

